# 07 Tribute Toilet Door mod no2



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

On the face of it, looking at the first pic, you may think that there is nothing out of the ordinary with it and it was just a pic of a proud Tribby owner leaving his back doors open to show off the sumptious interior of his pride and joy!

Well if you look a little closer you may notice that all is not what it seems, have you spotted it!

Yes, thats right, the Toilet door is fully open!

Now that may not seem too big a deal to all you non-Tribute owners but I can assure you it is. It has been the "Holy Grail" of many as normally the door will not open far enough for you to walk passed it.

After scouring the local DIY shops and the internet and tried 6 different sets of hinges I have found a hinge design which will do the trick with only slight modification as in the 2nd pic.

Maybe the site shop would like to stock some as I am sure they would do a rouring trade from 07 Tribute owners :wink:


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

think you have made a great job here ,i suggested it to the other half,she,s likes the existing door as you can clip it back when changing etc, then again she,s not got the war wounds of years of curry and beer sesions that i have, think we will leave as is for a while and copy yours as and when


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi, you can still clip it open for privacy as it is still on the correct side the only difference is that it now fully opens back!


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

aaaaaaaaaahh ! got it, yep,thats a must then.


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

*Door Mod*

Hi 650
Another mod for me to do as it looks great and makes access so much easier.We use the shower compartment to store our sleeping bags and it is a bit of a squeeze to get them in and out at bed time so this is my next job.Where did you get the hinges from? was it one of the big DIY stores? Also what was the slight Mod?
Cheers Lazza


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Lazza, I purchased them online here
http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/stor...th=31&osCsid=2a7b5605e5868a3fbfff3593aa09bc94

on Sunday and its now wed and they came and are fitted, how goods that?

The mod consists of 2 steps.

Where the hinge fastens onto the "wall" panel I cut about 1/8" off as it was too wide.

Then when fitting I padded the back of that joint with some hardboard to bring the hinge forward about 1/4" so the door catch still engaged. I moved the top and bottom latches to suite but because of the hole drilled in the door for the knob you cannot move the latch easily.

Hope this helps, Cheers P


----------

